# When people buy your plants...



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Dear plant sellers...have you ever encountered really rude buyers before where they either:

1. Want you to throw in twice the portion for the same price enlisted
2. Claim that there is so "less" when the ads clearly states the number of stems/trimmings and the length (and the fact you actually threw in an extra few stems or longer stems due to fast healthy growth of the plants)
3. Claim that your plants are "dying" and ask for cheaper because the tips of the plant is red or brown compared to the bottom due to high lighting and iron supplement
4. Say pet stores are way cheaper then get mad when you tell them to find the same plant for cheaper at the pet store (if you can even find it at the pet stores) and that they have the option not to purchase these plants
5. Throws the bill and grabs the bag of plants in the midst of you, about to tie the bag and walks out the door not looking back
6. Says they will buy all the packages, have you pull out the stems and trim some plants then say they no longer want it except one small package


Because I have just met my first rude buyer today that basically did all 1-6  It wasn't pleasant.

So does anyone else got any good or bad selling stories to share or am I just the unfortunate one?



Its not a person from BCA though. BCA buyers have always been great


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

i havent sold anything on bca. but i have purchased many things, on here and on other forums for my other hobbies. my one habit is making sure that the seller and I are very clear on the price and what i am getting as i dont bother haggling at the door. maybe try and be very clear with the person before handing out information and having them come over will make it a better experience?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

> "tell them to find the same plant for cheaper at the pet store"


I would have ended it there :lol:

I have yet to meet any rude buyers, some hagglers and "thats smaller than I thought it would be", but otherwise nothing bad. While working at a LFS however...:bigsmile:


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I placed the stems floating in a water container before i bagged them because it was a decent size batch of mixed plants. I indicated the length of the stems and pictures of the exact plants from my tank and the numbers of stems. For the ones I said were 4-5inches, I gave 7-9 inches, one I said 9 inches I gave 15 inches. Some I said trimmings, I gave them full stem with roots. I threw in two extra stems for a more common plant as well. I gave more than stated because they grew faster than I had thought and I decided to give more so I don't have to throw or sell more anytime soon. Usually I would provide a little or lot more than stated in ads because some plants just LOVE to grow an inch a day or I had more plants than I had expected. 

I asked if they still wanted the packages at the end of their rant about my "dying and overly priced" plants and I have explained about the iron supplements, CO2 and lighting but I guess at the end it still didnt work out.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Momobobo said:


> I would have ended it there :lol:
> 
> I have yet to meet any rude buyers, some hagglers and "thats smaller than I thought it would be", but otherwise nothing bad. While working at a LFS however...:bigsmile:


Haha I didn't literally say "go find the same plant for cheaper" which is a bit rude, just shortened it for the list in first post. I did say it in a longer dialog of "You could try looking for the same plant for cheaper in the LFS but you wouldn't get as many stems and they wouldnt be as healthy and I have actually not seen any LFS selling this specific type"


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never had an unpleasant experience buying or selling through BCAquaria, but there's always the possibility. Don't sweat the small stuff. Life's too short to waste time worrying about someone you'll never see again.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I certainly have, but never over plants. Over the last few years I've had people:

- not show up for FF goods after I've driven from Abbotsford to sky train stations.

- had me deliver fish, kill them by poor acclimation (I was still there and watched it happen), and then complain the next day.

- had me deliver tank setups, had me help carry them in, and then start asking for a better deal.

Funny thing was they were all fairly active forum members. I'm far more reluctant to deliver anymore now. The itrader system seems to be of little help in these situations because I know if I negative feedback them, they'll just do it back to me. I'm not interested in hashing it out over messages or phone either. If it was face to face I'm sure they would magically change their tone and show some willingness to be reasonable. 

If anything, I've learnt to avoid delivery if possible and to count my losses and move on. I might not trust these people as much, but at least I can choose not to deal with them in the future.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

I had one experience where I spent a week planning out a deal for me and another bca member only to have them go behind my back. Basically someone was selling a lot of one type of fish that I always wanted to keep, so I got in contact with him and made a deal for all the fish at a set price. The bca member and I where going to split the price and the fish. Once I told her who the seller was and the deal, I found out she went there alone and picked up all the fish at almost double the cost of what the seller and I had come up with. I find this just incredibly rude and selfish of the person to do after I did all the work and there was more then enough fish in the deal for even 4+ people to split.

I really dislike when people agree to a price then try to lowball you on an already well priced item when they arrive. Using the reason "well it cost me a lot to drive here". Then shouldn't they have factored that into their decision before hand? I've never had bestbuy offer me a discount for having to drive 20 minutes to them? Definitely more common on Craigslist sales.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

DBam said:


> I certainly have, but never over plants. Over the last few years I've had people:
> 
> - not show up for FF goods after I've driven from Abbotsford to sky train stations.
> 
> ...


Just like plants. He said he would take all the packages for the prices (first come first serve) so I trimmed it all for him and all he did when he arrived was bad mouth my plants and cost just to really try to steal two package for the price of one when its already cheap. Thought that since I trimmed it, I would let it all go for the price he wanted.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Reptiles&Fish said:


> I had one experience where I spent a week planning out a deal for me and another bca member only to have them go behind my back. Basically someone was selling a lot of one type of fish that I always wanted to keep, so I got in contact with him and made a deal for all the fish at a set price. The bca member and I where going to split the price and the fish. Once I told her who the seller was and the deal, I found out she went there alone and picked up all the fish at almost double the cost of what the seller and I had come up with. I find this just incredibly rude and selfish of the person to do after I did all the work and there was more then enough fish in the deal for even 4+ people to split.
> 
> I really dislike when people agree to a price then try to lowball you on an already well priced item when they arrive. Using the reason "well it cost me a lot to drive here". Then shouldn't they have factored that into their decision before hand? I've never had bestbuy offer me a discount for having to drive 20 minutes to them? Definitely more common on Craigslist sales.


Mine was a case from craigslist sales haha, guess it is more common


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Craigslist are the worst I have had to deal with. A lot of no shows and dealing by email without ever seeing the article. "Ill give you half of what you are asking" sheese
I have learned not to deliver because it has happened that they said, "oh its not exactly as I pictured." I tell them, you come and look at it, pay me then I deliver.

Dawna, if a guy did that to me, I would have thrown the plants on the floor and mashed them into the carpet and then told him to find better and cheaper at the lfs. Teach that guy for next time and your plants would grow again to sell again! Like it was said, not worth the hassle, life is too short to deal with misfits.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's seller beware as well as buyer beware even on BCA. I did a GB years ago when it was difficult to get good pleco caves. I ordered almost $300 worth of caves without taking deposits since it was BCA. Everyone picked up except for one well known and very active member at the time. He not only failed to show up, but stopped responding to my PM's. I ended up selling the caves afterwards to other people. It wasn't even that much money. I believe it was $25 worth or something. I was just trying to do everyone a favour and save them shipping and duty and such. After that I never did a GB again unless it was with people I know personally or if they paid upfront. It's sad that you can't trust people even in a small community like BCA.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Dawna said:


> Dear plant sellers...have you ever encountered really rude buyers before where they either:
> 
> 1. Want you to throw in twice the portion for the same price enlisted
> 2. Claim that there is so "less" when the ads clearly states the number of stems/trimmings and the length (and the fact you actually threw in an extra few stems or longer stems due to fast healthy growth of the plants)
> ...


I'm really sorry that happened to you Dawna. I haven't had very many bad experiences yet. But then again most of my buyers are BCA members, so far our membership have been exceptional about their courtesy and enthusiasm.

I think the most important thing for you to do when you are selling plants is to have them bagged and ready to go. Don't wait until they are over to trim the plants. 
Also, confirm over the phone or via email the price of the package.
I don't entertain bargaining at pick up, and unless I know the buyer fairly well, I don't entertain selling additional plants on the spot either. 
Sure, the buyer you shared about might actually be a jerk, but some people come from cultures where bargaining is part of the transaction.
I know you might lose a sale but to avoid being hurt I would be very stern about not negotiating. If you feel belittled or threatened just terminate the transaction.
You'll feel better and safer that way. Also, you'd be surprised how many people are willing to come square, after all they've already made an investment in coming to meet you.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Interesting it seems most bad experiences on BCA listed here so far are with well known, long term & active members. Maybe because they are well known they think more people would support their side or ignore their wrong doing? Not sure but it is interesting. Obviously these cases are rare on BCA and I've met many great people from here. But it's also nice knowing I'm not the only one who's had troubles here.



Reckon said:


> Also, you'd be surprised how many people are willing to come square, after all they've already made an investment in coming to meet you.


So true, and why I'm always very firm with people that agree to a price then come an low ball me. Especially if I have never dealt with them before.

Latest Craigslist Experience:

Just the other day I had someone come by for a product that I could have easily sold for 60$ but had it posted for 30$ to get rid of it right away. He responded and came by 20 minutes after I posted. After looking it through I could tell he was happy with the product, but then he kept saying 10$? While slowly backing away. "10 Dollars" and backs away even more. Then he just stood there muddering "10 dollars" to himself staring at the product. Eventually I had enough and told him it's 30$ firm and that he had to make a decision or I was going back inside. Then he started to go up in his offer from 10$ to 12$ then to 15$. (This guy was extremely awkward and kinda creepy with the most blank stare.) I could tell he was just the type that wants something for free or way less then it's worth. So instead of flipping out(As he was really getting to me) I went inside and came out with 1 cup of gravel and a 1$ plant to go with the tank he was buying. Then all of a sudden he was all game for the 30$ we had agreed to before he even came by. Reckon is so right people are willing to square up after making the drive, sometimes you just got to throw a few extra pennies at them to hurry the process .


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Reptiles&Fish said:


> Latest Craigslist Experience:
> 
> Just the other day I had someone come by for a product that I could have easily sold for 60$ but had it posted for 30$ to get rid of it right away. He responded and came by 20 minutes after I posted. After looking it through I could tell he was happy with the product, but then he kept saying 10$? While slowly backing away. "10 Dollars" and backs away even more. Then he just stood there muddering "10 dollars" to himself staring at the product. Eventually I had enough and told him it's 30$ firm and that he had to make a decision or I was going back inside. Then he started to go up in his offer from 10$ to 12$ then to 15$. (This guy was extremely awkward and kinda creepy with the most blank stare.) I could tell he was just the type that wants something for free or way less then it's worth. So instead of flipping out(As he was really getting to me) I went inside and came out with 1 cup of gravel and a 1$ plant to go with the tank he was buying. Then all of a sudden he was all game for the 30$ we had agreed to before he even came by. Reckon is so right people are willing to square up after making the drive, sometimes you just got to throw a few extra pennies at them to hurry the process .


lol...this was all on surveillance camera, right? Post the video, please? 

I'm not patient with people that tries to lowball me. I like to post something for much less than the going value just to get rid of it too, but if they try to haggle over it, I'd rather not sell it to them at any price and ask them to leave.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Dietmar said:


> Craigslist are the worst I have had to deal with. A lot of no shows and dealing by email without ever seeing the article. "Ill give you half of what you are asking" sheese
> I have learned not to deliver because it has happened that they said, "oh its not exactly as I pictured." I tell them, you come and look at it, pay me then I deliver.
> 
> Dawna, if a guy did that to me, I would have thrown the plants on the floor and mashed them into the carpet and then told him to find better and cheaper at the lfs. Teach that guy for next time and your plants would grow again to sell again! Like it was said, not worth the hassle, life is too short to deal with misfits.


 I dont want to smash them, I raised those healthy babies


----------

